# AEROBIC nitrate reduction



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

I was looking around for nitrate filters and I came across a website that uses AEROBIC bacteria to reduce nitrates. The website is: CLICK HERE
Just navigate the links on the left and under "Technical" Section look for "Aerobic Nitrate Reduction".

The current filters we know that reduce nitrates are anaerobic bacteria, and now supposedly there are aerobic bacteria doing the same thing. The products that should be used is "Right Now Bacteria!" and "Tri Base Carbon" If I read it right, the "Right Now Bacteria!" is like BioSpira except that it doesnt need to refrigerated and it contains bacteria that remove nitrates also. The "Tri Base Carbon" works like any other chemical filtration and is also food for the nitrate bacteria and can also be used as media for the bacteria with a VERY high surface area.

I read in other forums about these products and they said it works great and that you can run your filters at very high turn over rates!

Has anyone else tried this?

View attachment 169458


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Reducing a compound that is fully oxidized with oxygen by an aerobic method seems like an oxymoron to me if you pardon the expression.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

The fact that they don't know the difference between anaerobic and aerobic is scary. All the filters today already use aerobic bacteria. If there was no oxygen in the water then you couldn't keep fish. Anaerobic means no oxygen that only occurs in deep sand beds and in live rock in saltwater. This is simply a snake oil product.


----------

